# Hello! i am new!



## ferretmuffinairvent (Apr 15, 2012)

hi, i'm ferretmuffinairvent but you can call me JK. I joined this cause i love scaring people and do an insane asylum themed haunt in my backyard every year, I'm also looking for new ideas and tips.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Scaring people is fun. So is getting scared.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome JK

Have you tried the sheet room. I have done this in years past and it has always been a huge hit and so simple to do.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum JK!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome! We are always looking for fresh blood!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! Thank you too for providing the shortened tag, JK sure is a lot easier to type out.  Hope you find lots of new ideas to terrify your neighborhood!


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Welcome! I'm a relative newbie too ... jump right in.


----------



## betty rage (Apr 25, 2012)

i just pictured the scene: pasty white office workers becoming overwhelmed by the scent of death: the ferret muffin, plated obsequiously in the air vent.


----------

